# Nano 3G écran cassé, mon expérience



## jms2 (5 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et tous. 
Mon fils ayant cassé l'écran de son ipod nano 3G, j'ai cherché une solution pour le faire réparer. 
Ma première démarche fut auprès de apple, ils me demandent 120&#8364; soit les 4/5 du prix neuf. 
Je continue à chercher et je tombe sur sosipod. Ayant déjà démonté (pas facile) le nano, je commande un écran de ce type chez eux le 18 janvier 2008 (après quelques échanges avec eux pour m'assurer de la disponibilité) payement effectué le jour même par paypal. 
    Le 23/01 n'ayant rien reçu je les relance. On ne me répond que le 28/01 pour m'informer que l'écran est parti. 
    Le 1/02 je reçois le colis, bingo il s'agit d'un écran de nano 2G ! 
    On me répond de le renvoyer, sans même une excuse..... 
    Je le renvoie illico en recommandé. 
    Relance le 17 puis le 20/02, pas de nouvelle à part me dire que c'est de la faute de leur fournisseur. 

 En désespoir de cause j'ai commandé le 9 mars un écran sur ebay aux US, je l'ai reçu en 15 jours, il est monté et le nano a repris vie  

Pour sosipod, après X contacts par msn, je n'ai toujours rien reçu à ce jour. ils ne savent que répéter que c'est de la faute de leur fournisseur et blablabla et blablabla. 
Je leur ai adressé une demande de remboursement il y a une semaine jour pour jour.
Ils m'ont répondu dans l'heure qui suivait qu'ils me remboursaient ou m'envoyaient l'écran mardi, ben voyons ....
J'ai répondu immédiatement que je confirmais ma demande de remboursement.
Une semaine après je n'ai toujours rien reçu  

PS : Si vous voulez, j'ai des photos du nano, les tripes à l'air


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2008)

Mauvaise pub pour cette boite. C'est vraiment hallucinant comment certains commerçants ne joue pas le jeu de la courtoisie et du service bien fait.

Bon, au final, tu as un iPod qui fonctionne, mais ton aventure est loin d'être finie.


----------



## jeje76 (17 Avril 2008)

pour infos,les excuses ont ete faites et le remboursement effectue


----------



## yoGurt (27 Avril 2008)

Bonjour jms2, 

J'ai le même pb que ton fils, j'ai un ipod nano 3g et mon écran est cassé donc j'en ai racheté un sur ebay mais voilà, j'ai un problème, je n'arrive pas a ouvrir mon ipod.

Est-ce que tu pourrais me décrire comment tu as fait pour ouvrir le tiens et quels outils tu as utilisé (ceux fournit avec l'écran?).
Car j'ai beau tt essayer, je n'arrive pas à l'ouvrir


----------

